# Pink 3rd eyelids



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Definitely to the vet! Could be a mild case of 'cherry eye' although with cherry eye the third eyelid 'bulges' out. The persistent redness would concern me too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Definitely to the vet! Could be a mild case of 'cherry eye' although with cherry eye the third eyelid 'bulges' out. The persistent redness would concern me too!



Not normal, hope that you are not in for some expensive eye surgeries :-(


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Could it be a mild entropion? It looks like the eye lid might be curling in very slightly.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella had this when I got her at age 2 1/2. I took her to the vet, he told me, not to worry about it, some dogs just had it and there was nothing wrong with her and it could not be fixed. I HATED THE WAY IT LOOKED. I always tried very hard to take all photos of her so you could not see it, therefore, I don't have a single one that shows it. Sometimes people would ask me what was wrong with her eyes. My husband referred to her as "crazy eyes". Then a woman from a dog rescue saw her. She told me that she had seen this corrected when the dog got to "good" health. Stella was also very itchy when I got her. She told me it could take years for it to be corrected , but it could be done. SHE WAS RIGHT !!!
Stella no longer has it ! It did take at least 2 years of me working on her health, but it is gone as well as her allergies.

I know for a fact that Stella has always had good care. I think it was "over care" with her. I think she had too many vet visits and too many shots ect. I stopped all of that. I have given her 1 , 3 year rabies shot, I do prevention flea meds and that is it. No heart worm prevention, no other shots. I fed her California Natural kangaroo when I was trying to get a protein she could tolerate, NO TREATS. Now she is on Orijen Fish. I also gave her dinovite, fish oil , coconut oil, some raw meat. I really worked on her whole body, I don't spot treat problems.

I wish you luck with your little one. It's a cutie for sure.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Third eyelids are pink. They show more in some dogs than others. You could visit the vet to rule out an abnormality to be safe.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Not normal, hope that you are not in for some expensive eye surgeries :-(


Hey wait a minute. There's a little redness in the puppy's eyes and we are talking about expensive eye surgeries? Really? Eye problems are common in standard poodles and they are usually cleared up with a little medicine. Let's not jump to the worst possible scenario before even having a vet take a look at it. I agree that a trip to the vet is a good idea, but I do not think that this is something that GenEus needs to have a sleepless night worrying about.


----------



## genEus (Jul 1, 2015)

Sometimes "it's a breed thing" or "it's a puppy thing" is an answer. Wasn't sure in this case, so decided to check.. Charlie did visit a very good vet about a week and a half ago, (who also happens to have a spoo), who checked him all out, including his eyes and ears, and he didn't comment on the pinkness. I will give him a call tomorrow and e-mail him the pictures we took today to see if he recommends that we come in for an in-person. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Hey wait a minute. There's a little redness in the puppy's eyes and we are talking about expensive eye surgeries? Really? Eye problems are common in standard poodles and they are usually cleared up with a little medicine. Let's not jump to the worst possible scenario before even having a vet take a look at it. I agree that a trip to the vet is a good idea, but I do not think that this is something that GenEus needs to have a sleepless night worrying about.



The way she described it, that is not redness in he eyes, but a the third eyelid showing, and that is not normal. That is not something that a new puppy should arrive with.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

genEus said:


> Charlie has had a pink 3rd eyelid on both of his eyes ever since we got him 2 weeks ago. At first he had a lot of thick discharge in the eyes every morning, but it's gotten much much better now, to where there is maybe just a little bit of stringy goop. (We trimmed the hair around his eyes and believe that it was that that helped.) Still, his 3rd eyelids appear pink. His whole eye is not though, as shown in one of the pictures. He is not pawing at them and it doesn't seem to bother him. The 3rd eyelids do not appear inflamed or protruding... just a little pink. Sorry about picture quality; was trying to take no flash pictures with a cell phone with a squirmy puppy. :Cry:
> 
> Opinions? Call the vet Monday morning?


YES, personally I would call the vet and get him in. I don't know anything about it, but when in doubt ( and especially when it has to do with the eyes) it's ALWAYS better to be safe. Maybe some kind of medication is needed.

Good Luck!
Kathy


----------

